

How to Avoid Liquefying Your Jellyfish - robg
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/03/14/how-to-avoid-liquefying-your-jellyfish/

======
tdavis
I always figured people didn't keep jellyfish because it wasn't popular for
whatever reason, not because of technological limitations; that's quite
interesting. Jellyfish are more problematic than their chill demeanor
suggests.

~~~
krschultz
Having been stung my many jellyfish in my youth "chill" is not the adjective I
think of first.

------
omarchowdhury
Definitely should add a video of one of these jellyfish aquariums on
jellyfishart.com

------
viggity
Sweet! I just registered JellyfishSecrets.com

------
keltecp11
They are expensive though... 5 grand for the nice one.

------
Ortus
That is overkill. Three things suck in water in a saltwater tank: filtration
pumps, circulation pumps, and protein skimmers. A strong current would just be
mean in a jellyfish tank, so the circulation pumps are out. The remaining two
are needed to remove waste and add oxygen. The best solution for this would be
a sump. Basically the tank is a allowed to overflow into another tank hidden
below. This 2nd tank holds filtration media, the skimmer, and a pump to run
the water backup. See the link below for a diagram. If you make the overflow
lip long and screened, and you don't refill the tank too quickly, the suction
would be minimal and any jellyfish would be safe. In other words, this article
is a giant load of Bull Shit.

~~~
randrews
I thought your comment was good up until the last sentence. Just because
there's (arguably) a better way to do it doesn't mean the article is bullshit.

